# Hickory smoked deer heart



## crazymoon (Nov 3, 2017)

I got lucky w/ a nice buck during NH muzzleloader season and had to smoke the heart! Here it is untrimmed, Trimmed in 2nd photo-added rub in 3rd photo(used mustard and cowboy rub) 4th shot is out of the smoker at 165*after about 3 1/2 hours at 225*.Final shots are sliced and the last shot is chilled and added to crackers with Monterey Jack cheese.Delicious!!!!


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2017)

Looks good never tried it and I am sorry now,loved the Livers w/onions
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

Looks Great CM !!:)
I "Like".

They cure pretty good too:
*Deer Heart (TQ Seasoned & Sauteed in Butter)*

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Nov 3, 2017)

looks nice .. I have smoked em then threw on grill and braised and ate like a steak .. bout 2 inch thick .. points to you :cool:


----------



## disco (Nov 3, 2017)

I really would love this! Point!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2017)

That looks great.  I always threw the heart away.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 4, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That looks great.  I always threw the heart away.



CF,I have the tenderloin first then I have the liver cooked in bacon fat with the bacon and onions. The heart is last for snacks! :)


----------



## cornman (Nov 4, 2017)

That looks like the ultimate snack...yum!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2017)

In the old days, when my Dad was still around, the Heart was the first thing consumed, usually the same night as the kill.
Sliced up & sautéed in butter. (Unless some show-off made a Heart shot!!)

Bear


----------



## unclejhim (Nov 10, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> I got lucky w/ a nice buck during NH muzzleloader season and had to smoke the heart! Here it is untrimmed, Trimmed in 2nd photo-added rub in 3rd photo(used mustard and cowboy rub) 4th shot is out of the smoker at 165*after about 3 1/2 hours at 225*.Final shots are sliced and the last shot is chilled and added to crackers with Monterey Jack cheese.Delicious!!!!
> View attachment 343104
> View attachment 343106
> View attachment 343107
> ...


Looks good! I started saving mine a couple years ago and now I have the other club members saving them for me. I butterfly mine but may try what you do.


----------



## woodsman5150 (Nov 10, 2017)

I must try that-going for neck shots on shooter bucks now


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 10, 2017)

unclejhim said:


> Looks good! I started saving mine a couple years ago and now I have the other club members saving them for me. I butterfly mine but may try what you do.



UJ, I think you will really like smoking the heart! delicious!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 10, 2017)

That looks good! Yes a neck shot is crucial if you wanna eat the heart. Unfortunately I have the gout, so organ meat is off the menu, sucks!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

Looks good.
Hard to find anyone to eat heart like that in our family.
If we soak it then simmer it in water till tender, people will eat it sliced for sandwiches.

Nice job


----------



## 4thLaker (Nov 14, 2017)

I harvested an 8 pointer here in Maine last Friday, and thanks to an easy head shot, was able to try smoked venison heart.  

I'm fairly new to smoking meat, but the WSM makes it easy.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 15, 2017)

4L, I'm glad you liked the smoked heart !


----------



## david r (Nov 15, 2017)

Eating the Heart of an Animal you killed.  That is pretty hardcore!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 15, 2017)

Hmmmm.  I have one now.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2018)

How in Hell did I miss this thread?
100% Smoked Succulence.
*Like!*


----------



## grabber (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks to all who responded.  Crazy, did you use any cure #1on the heart before you smoked it.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 21, 2018)

grabber said:


> Thanks to all who responded.  Crazy, did you use any cure #1on the heart before you smoked it.


G, No cure as the heart isn't brined. I use either olive oil or mustard and then roll in a rub of your choice and smoke


----------



## PaulJinVt (Sep 10, 2018)

I hope to give this a try this fall, venison heart never makes it to the fridge! It always lands in the frying pan at deer camp, I will have to give smoking it a try.


----------



## woodsman5150 (Sep 11, 2018)

looks awesome...headshots on my does this year


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 11, 2018)

PaulJinVt said:


> I hope to give this a try this fall, venison heart never makes it to the fridge! It always lands in the frying pan at deer camp, I will have to give smoking it a try.


PJIV, I hope you try it and like it,all my  deer hearts go this route now.


----------



## zachd (Sep 11, 2018)

Mmmmm heart Bow opener is 4 days away!


----------



## Preacher Man (Oct 4, 2018)

I can't wait to try this! I ate my first deer heart (grilled to med-rare in red wine on a cast iron skillet) last year and wanted to kick myself for how many I've left in the field all these years. Hoping to get a clean neck/head shot again this year so I can smoke one.


----------

